# Cronenberg or Lynch--WHO'S YER FAVE DAVE?!?



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

So yeah, who is your favorite David?

I'd go with Lynch just because I think his movies tend to have good "moments" whereas Cronenberg's movies have a good scene or good concepts, but I don't think he stages the stuff as well as Lynch does. I don't know if that makes any sense. Like I remember the end of _Blue Velvet_ where Jeffrey goes back to Isabella Rossellini's apartment and finds the Yellow Man. That really sticks with me. Whereas with Cronenberg, when I think about his movies, I'm like "That was a good line. That was a cool effect." but there isn't really anything like I get with David Lynch.

Well except for _Naked Lunch_, that movie was rad now that I think about.

Still have to go with Lynch though I need that CRED

Just for the record,

David Cronenberg I've seen:
_Scanners
Videodrome
The Fly
Naked Lunch
Crash
A History of Violence
Eastern Promises
_
David Lynch I've seen:
_Eraserhead
Blue Velvet
Wild at Heart
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
__INLAND EMPIRE_


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't seen many Cronenburg movies, but Lynch is definitely one of my favorite directors.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I haven't seen many Cronenburg movies, but Lynch is definitely one of my favorite directors.



Can you list what you've seen from both, so I got an idea?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 15, 2009)

I've really been meaning to see The Naked Lunch and Scanners as well as Eraserhead.

Videodrome disappointed me but I love The Fly. Dune was ok, but I prefer the book.

So I can't really decide seeing as I haven't seen enough from either directors.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Can you list what you've seen from both, so I got an idea?



Oh right.

Like I said, I haven't seen many Cronenberg movies, just the Fly.

David Lynch movies... Dune, Eraserhead, Elephant man, and most of the Twin Peaks show. 

That's it, really.


----------



## Kipple (Oct 15, 2009)

I've seen Scanners, The Fly, Videodrome, Crash, Dead Ringers, Naked Lunch, M. Butterfly, and Eastern Promises.

For Lynch, all I've seen is Eraserhead and Mulholland Drive.

Based on those samples, I'm going to fave Cronenberg simply because he was _willing_ to tackle a film version of Naked Lunch. Eraserhead, however, is one of the radder experiences I've had in film and I really want to see more Lynch. Cronenberg strikes me as a little bit more pulpy than Lynch, but I don't know if that has to do with the man himself or the budget and actors. None of that really applies to his more realistic movies, though I'd be thrilled to see a decent-budget return to body horror from Cronenberg.

FILM CRED +++++++


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 15, 2009)

Cronenberg and Lynch are both out there directors, sure, but their agendas are very different. While Cronenberg has toned his bizarreness down over the years, releasing works that still tackle his main concerns while making them a little more cohesive and mainstream.. Lynch's last film was Inland Empire, and god knows that Three hour piece of filmmaking is almost unbearable to sit through. Not because it's bad, but it's just so.. involving.. you have to think almost more than if you were reading a book. 

I think they're both great, however.

With cronenberg, I've only seen Videodrome, Naked Lunch, some of Scanners, and then read up on the details of his other films like History of Violence, Eastern Promises, Spider (I think that's what it's called), The Fly, etc.

Lynch, I've seen Blue Velvet, Eraserhead, Lost Highway, Mulholland Drive, and Inland Empire.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Watched _Blue Velvet_ again recently (I bought it at a supermarket on DVD for $5) I finally understood what it was that I love about David Lynch.

His scenes just stick with you

I hadn't seen BV in about 3 years or so but the bugs under the ground, the first shot of the ear, and the stuff with Jeffrey in the closet are all just as I remembered them.

I also thought it would be hilarious to have David Lynch's voice there reminding you of the important shots ("It's an ear!" "Lincoln", when they have the shot of the street sign)



ramsay_baggins said:


> I've really been meaning to see The Naked Lunch and Scanners as well as Eraserhead.



Eraserhead is a tad slow, and so is Naked Lunch, so watch out for that. Otherwise, I would say enjoy.



Kaamos said:


> Oh right.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't seen many Cronenberg movies, just the Fly.
> 
> ...



Man everyone's seen Dune.

I should see Dune.

I would say watch more early Cronenberg & Blue Velvet and then go from there.



Kipple said:


> I've seen Scanners, The Fly, Videodrome, Crash, Dead Ringers, Naked Lunch, M. Butterfly, and Eastern Promises.
> 
> For Lynch, all I've seen is Eraserhead and Mulholland Drive.
> 
> ...



I think that Cronenberg is good at what he does but Lynch is more open to experimentation which is always a plus


I like that term "pulpy" I'm gonna have to use that next time he comes up.

By the way, I hate how I have to differentiate now between "the racist Crash" (Which I heard was shitty) and "the Crash about sex and cars"


----------



## Kipple (Nov 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> By the way, I hate how I have to differentiate now between "the racist Crash" (Which I heard was shitty) and "the Crash about sex and cars"



The commercials for that shit made me double-take. I'd be curious to see a remake.

oh god

"The cult classic COLLIDES into theaters 2010, TOTALLED and SCRAPPED into an all-new 3D IMAX experience!"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Kipple said:


> The commercials for that shit made me double-take. I'd be curious to see a remake.
> 
> oh god
> 
> "The cult classic COLLIDES into theaters 2010, TOTALLED and SCRAPPED into an all-new 3D IMAX experience!"



Well Cronenberg is remaking his version of The Fly


Which is such a Cronenbergian thing you know


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Dave in Blues Clues duh.


----------

